# Core i7 2600k temperature worry



## Computer_Freak (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys

I just got my i7 last night.

Set everything up, all is good.

Now I'm running a coolerMaster Hyper 212+ cooler as well as Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste, and I see my temps are 30 degrees celcius idle, and 50 degrees load using prime 95. My ambient temp is about 16 degrees celcius.

There is no overclock. 

I am a bit worried, cause my cooler gave me a massive temp drop with my E6400 over the stock cooler, but now I have been readin online that people are getting similar temps with the stock cooler. Do you think I should re-install my cooler and re apply my thermal paste?

Or are these good temps and I'm worrying for nothing?


----------



## claptonman (Aug 30, 2011)

Those are fantastic temps. I would not worry at all.


----------



## Computer_Freak (Aug 30, 2011)

you sure? i read a few reviews and the temps are just 10degrees more with the stock cooler (hardware canucks)

then again, the TRU120 gets the same temps as me...

but i read on other forums that a few ppl got the same temps as me with stock cooler, so i was just6 worried that i didnt seat my cooler on right...


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 30, 2011)

They are not fantastic as was said. But not to bad. Since you used Arctic Silver 5, give it a few days to cure and see if they drop alittle. Temps can vary by the air flow in your case and the temp in the room.


----------



## Computer_Freak (Aug 30, 2011)

Airflow isnt an Issue. Set my fans in a way so that air from the front goes directly to the CPU intake fan. the front fan is a 90cfm CM fan, so it moves alot of air. My exhaust fan is also a 90cfm fan. 2 top fans are running at 45cfm, and i have a side exhaust fan removing the hot air that comes out of my GTX295 (its the 1st style heatsink)

what should the temperature be? if in 2 weeks they havent dropped to what it should be around, i will redo my heatsink.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 30, 2011)

Having a side fan as exhaust isnt a good idea. Has never hepled for me. Turn it around as a intake. Your video card fan is a intake, pulls air into the card, so a side exhaust fan is causing the video card to fight for air. 

Turn the side around as a intake and I bet your temp will go down alittle. You do have the back and top fans as exhaust right


----------



## Computer_Freak (Aug 30, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> Having a side fan as exhaust isnt a good idea. Has never hepled for me. Turn it around as a intake. Your video card fan is a intake, pulls air into the card, so a side exhaust fan is causing the video card to fight for air.
> 
> Turn the side around as a intake and I bet your temp will go down alittle. You do have the back and top fans as exhaust right



back and top is exhaust. I have 2 front fans (both 90cfm). The one blows air to the CPU and top of the GPU, and the other blows under the GPU. The Old GPU design has opening on both top and bottom of the card. The Side of the GPU has an exposed heatsink that blows air into my case. thats why i added that fan to vent out the hot air directly. The Only thing that will suffer is my PSU (but not by that much as its a low power fan)

Trust me, i have tried many ways to sort this out, and this is the best way

What should my temperatures be at?


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 30, 2011)

Computer_Freak said:


> What should my temperatures be at?


 
I really have no idea because of. 

Even though you have two intakes in the front, the cool air being sucked in is being sucked right back out the side.

Trust me, I have build hundreds of computers, and a side exhaust fan has never worked better. 

Even like mine now. I have two 120 in the front as intake/ One 120 side as intake/one back 120 as exhaust/two 140 top as exhaust.

My CPU is 28c idle and 42c under full load
My GPU is 42c idle and 56c under full load.


----------



## sburatorul (Jan 4, 2012)

omg... this is troublesome to read... i have the same cpu and mine spikes at 70 under heavy load... i suppose it is really bad and i should find a way to keep it cooler?

i only have the back fan of the computer case, a similar one on the front (with a pretty blue light  ) and the stock cpu fan... any suggestions?

sorry Computer_Freak for busting in...


----------



## xxmorpheus (Jan 5, 2012)

Get a thermalright silver arrow. Nuff said


----------



## sburatorul (Jan 5, 2012)

ow that is an interesting piece of equipment and it seems i definitely need something like it, my cpu temperature was level at 75 C while playing L.A. Noire... will definitely take into consideration. thanks.


----------



## xxmorpheus (Jan 5, 2012)

5.0ghz OC with thermalright silver arrow is 70c during prime 95 torture test marathon. Idles at 34c


----------



## Laquer Head (Jan 5, 2012)

Using my Corsair H100 liquid cooler, replaced stock thermal pad to arctic silver5, and a 4.802 GHZ OC on my 2600K--- after running Prime 95 for 24 hours I maxed at 68c on 100% load with no issues.

If I OC to 5.0, it still runs 24+ hours stable but temp goes over 70c


----------

